# Vom Aquarium in den Teich??



## MonaNelly (28. Juli 2011)

ich nehme eventl. 2 goldfische auf, bisher lebten sie in einem aquarium. kann ich sie einfach in den teich setzen? natürlich mit eingewöhnungszeit an das wasser etc, aber das aqua-wasser ist sicherlich ein wenig anders, als das teich-wasser.
ich würde sie auch erst mal ein paar tage in quarantäne halten.


----------



## MonaNelly (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

habe eben antwort bekommen, ich bekomme die fische


----------



## muschtang (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

ja dann....erstmal in quarantäne, dann temperieren und ab in den teich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Hi Mona

kommt ganz drauf an was für Goldfische es sind die Du bekommst. Nur die normal gebauten Goldfische können das ganze Jahr draußen bleiben. Alle "mißgebildeten" (Schleierschwanzformen, Wucherungen am Kopf , fehlender Rückenflosse, mißgebildeter Wirbelsäule, Glotzaugen ect.) müssen den Winter über im Haus verbringen da diese Zuchtformen es wärmer benötigen (auch im Winter nicht längere Zeit unter 10 Grad Wassertemperatur)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Frank, an Teich gewöhnte Schleierschwänze überwintern eigentlich problemlos . ( Ging bei mir jedenfalls immer gut )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Hi Anne,

ein paar "harte" gibt es immer und überall (in deinem 70qm3 Teich kommen Fische aber auch wesentlich eher über den Winter als z.B in einem mit 6000l. Ich kenne aber auch genug (Klein)Teiche wo Schleierschwänze auch schon mehrere Jahre drin waren und dann vor 3 Jahren alle über den Jordan gegangen sind (während normale Goldfische darin überlebten)

MfG Frank


----------



## MonaNelly (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

ich weiß nur, dass es goldfische sind, ob es i-welche zuchtformen sind, keine ahnung. 

aber als ich es noch nicht besser wusste und meinen 500l mini teich hatte, haben meine "missgebildeten" schleierschwänze (diese kleinen dicken) problemlos die winter überstanden.


----------



## MonaNelly (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

sieht so aus, als hätten die beiden die pünktchenkrankheit  kann das von dem 30l becken kommen? (stress,....)
es wurden ein kranker und ein gesunder fisch beim h*****ch gekauft, der kranke starb bald und es folgte ein 2. gesunder. es stand von anfang an klar, dass sie die beiden nicht behalten, das 30l becken ist nur zum übergang.

ich bekomme die beiden morgen inkl. medikament.


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Hi Anne,
wenn du sie noch in dem 30 Liter Becken hast, könntest du ohne Medikamente auskommen.
Die Pünktchenkrankheit lässt sich heilen, wenn du 2 Tage das Wasser auf 30° heizt. Auf gute Belüftung achten. Danach solltest du ihnen aber ein paar Tage Anpassung an kältere Temperaturen gönnen.
Bei den Medikamenten dagegen, sind über mehrere Behandlungen nötig.


----------



## MonaNelly (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

die beiden tun mir leid  sie haben pünktchen an der schwanzflosse, schwimmen teilweise ziemlich hektisch und lassen sich danach ohne bewegung auf den boden sinken.
dieses blaue mittel ist bereits im wasser, außerdem haben sie erst mal ordentlich futter bekommen (flocken, granulat, getr. mückenlarven).
nun heißt es hoffen und warten.

auf 30° erhitzen kann ich nicht, da ich nur einen kleinen filter im becken habe und keine heizung. das becken diente bis vor kurzem zur aufzucht der goldi-babys.


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Wenn dir die beiden leid tun, dann füttere sie nicht noch, das belastet zusätzlich.
Bei Pünktchen sind mehrere Behandlungen nötig, solange sollten sie am besten fast ohne Futter auskommen.
Messe mal die Wasserwerte, es kann sein, dass das Mittel auch den Filter platt macht.
Setze sie nicht in den Teich, bevor wirklich alle Pünktchen weg sind, danach noch eine Behandlung.


----------



## MonaNelly (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

achso ok, ich hatte sie gestern ordentlich gefüttert, damit sie wieder zu kräften kommen.

auf der flasche des medis steht, dass das mittel 5 tage im wasser bleiben muss, danach ein teilwasserwechsel und dann neu dosieren: 





> ....Nach dem Behandlungszyklus  soll das Wasser 24 Stunden über Aktivkohle gefiltert werden. Nach der Filterung kann erneut dosiert werden....Grundsätzlich empfehlen wir nach beendeter Behandlung die Filterung über Aktivkohle zur Beseitigung der Wirkstoffe und die Durchführung eines Teilwasserwechsels. ....


einen aktivkohlefilter habe ich keinen, für mich heißt es dann: teilwasser wegkippen und mit neuem teichwasser befüllen!?!

Edit: *puh* entweder meine teststäbchen sind abgelaufem oder das mittel senkt massiv den ph-wert....
das mittel heißt übrigens "Contralck" von Tetra Medica


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Wechsle nach 5 Tagen 2*50% mit temperiertem Leitungswasser.
Es sind 3-5 Behandlungen nötig. Mit den Biestern ist nicht zu spassen, können sehr hartnäckig sein.
Ich würde die erst nach Wochen in den Teich setzen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MonaNelly (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

klar, in den teich kommen sie erst, wenn sie wieder völlig gesund sind. wenn sie das überhaupt packen, sie liegen beide schon oft regungslos auf dem boden.

mit leitungswasser austauschen? warum nicht mit teichwasser? meinst du mit 2*50% nach 5 tagen die hälfte wechseln, dann neu dosieren und dann wieder 50% wechsel?


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Teichwasser könnte schon etwas belastet sein.
Nach 5 Tagen 50%, am 6 Tag nochmal 50% und dann neu dosieren.


----------



## MonaNelly (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

ah ok, alles klar, dann mache ich das so


----------



## MonaNelly (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

den fischen geht´s bereits besser, sie schwimmen mehr und liegen weniger :beten


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Gut gemacht - klingt nach Besserung.


----------



## MonaNelly (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*



Joerg schrieb:


> Gut gemacht - klingt nach Besserung.



danke  
inzwischen haben beide wieder ihre rückenflossen dauerhaft aufgestellt und legen sich gar nicht mehr hin. auch beim genauen hinschauen konnte ich keine weißen punkte mehr sehen.
allerdings hat ein fisch eine kleine schwarze stelle seitlich, die sich auch durch berühren nicht entfernen lässt (dachte erst, es sei dreck). kann es vom reiben der schuppen kommen? habe extra nichts rein, außer eine schwimmpflanze und der filter ist nichts drin.

wenn am donnerstag die 2. behandlung abgeschlossen ist, können sie dann in den teich?


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

Mach auf jeden Fall noch eine 3. Behandlung. Auch wenn du keine mehr sehen kannst, sind die __ Schwärmer noch da.
Dann warte noch bis du sicher gehen kannst, dass sie auch nach einer Woche keine neuen mehr bekommen.
Das Risiko sich den ganzen Teich Bestand anzustecken ist zu groß.


----------



## MonaNelly (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

alles klar, nur die scheiben müsste ich mal von innen wischen


----------



## MonaNelly (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

sie sind vorhin in den teich gezogen und futtern sich umringt von den anderen fischen die bäuche voll


----------



## MonaNelly (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

leider ist inzwischen einer gestorben  dem anderen geht´s super. ich denke, nun passiert nichts mehr!?!


----------



## witch127 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

... naja, was sollen sie in dem Mini-Becken sonst machen? Ich drück die Daumen, dass sie es schaffen. 
Von Medis bin ich kein wirklicher Freund. Und die Temperatur hättest du sicher zur Zeit draußen auch ohne Heizstab fast erreicht. Bei uns jedenfalls war es tiersich warm die letzten Tage.
Daher würde ich mit Futter auch eher sparsam umgehen...


----------



## MonaNelly (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Vom Aquarium in den Teich??*

versteh ich jetzt nicht.... die fische sind schon längst im teich und im kleinen aqua hatte ich keinen heizstab. oder meinst du meinen teich mit mini-becken????


----------

